

Ask HN: How do you guys manage your photos? - big_al337

Simple as dropbox, google drive?<p>Or do you have external hard drives in Raid  1 config?<p>Something different?
======
nodata
What do you mean "manage"? Backup? View? Share?

------
helpful
Flickr + Backups (local and online)

